# I hate the new blogs



## tagzard (Oct 19, 2011)

Costello I hate the new blogs. I missed them when where were part of the forum. More people would read them and comment. Please fix this and put it back into a forum. If anyone agrees with this comment.

Plus it is hard to use. Please make the blogs into a forum again.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree that the blogs are not as good as the last one, though (I'm not expert in how forums are made or edited.) it would probably take a lot on both TJ and Costellos part to put back the old blogs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 19, 2011)

The core problem with the new blogs is that there is only two places you can go to see new blogs. You either have to go to the blog section, which I only personally do to post a new blog article, or you have to go to the forum index and look at the side among all of the other content that is sitting there. I have to say, them not showing up in the recent posts list anymore has been fairly detrimental to their activity.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree completely.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> The core problem with the new blogs is that there is only two places you can go to see new blogs. You either have to go to the blog section, which I only personally do to post a new blog article, or you have to go to the forum index and look at the side among all of the other content that is sitting there. I have to say, them not showing up in the recent posts list anymore has been fairly detrimental to their activity.





Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 19, 2011)

I *never* go to that page. In that regard, you can also view new blogs posted by using the blog tab on the recent posts box on the front page. Obviously though, that isn't enough. Blog activity in terms of active conversation on them has taken a pretty drastic dive since the forum redesign.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

The only problem that I got is that instead of a solid two pages of replies and comments I'm lucky to get 5-6 replies (and half are mine).


----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

the previous blogs isn't really blogs, but part of the forum.
the blogs section, i think, is how blogs naturally look.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally I don't care if that the old way wasn't really "blogs"...
It was better due to the fact that people would reply!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

I think this is the only thing Tagzard has ever said that I can agree with.  I thought that the Recent Posts box had looked devoid of blogs... guess it wasn't just me and bad timing.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

The most popular blog I have seen lately (since the change) was about some guys first kiss...
And that had nowhere near the amount it could have I bet if the old system was in place.

The other thing is that even I don't bother to check blogs much anymore and I used to live in
there before the change.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it just me or did the gbatemp page header change?


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Uhh pics?


----------



## wasim (Oct 19, 2011)

Narayan said:


> the previous blogs isn't really blogs, but part of the forum.
> the blogs section, i think, is how blogs naturally look.


but still the other one was better


----------



## smile72 (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree, I liked the old blogs better, make them part of the forum again!!!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Oct 19, 2011)

tagzard said:


> Costello I hate the new blogs. I missed them when where were part of the forum. More people would read them and comment. Please fix this and put it back into a forum. If anyone agrees with this comment.
> 
> Plus it is hard to use. Please make the blogs into a forum again.


,


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm reading this and honestly, I thought this would happen and I knew some members would complain.
The blog section is not getting as much spotlight as it used to and some members (the ones that post blogs) used to post in there just to get attention from others.
Instead of reverting to an old system we should try to update the new system to make it as successful as the old one.
We need to ask ourselves what made the success of it, and ensure that all is being done to improve the new system.
It will get better! Be patient since we are still working on the board fixes and will be for a while.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm fine with the news blogs if you can update it to be better.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Haven't seen how the new blogs even work.  But I think that for them to be as successful as the old ones, if not more, you need to either re-incorporate them to the Recent Posts section, or even better would be to have its own mini sub-section on the side bar, like the Ask GBATemp section, but with blogs instead.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2011)

Costello said:


> Instead of reverting to an old system we should try to update the new system to make it as successful as the old one.
> We need to ask ourselves what made the success of it, and ensure that all is being done to improve the new system.



In my opinion what made the previous blogs "better" was the fact that they appeared in the "new content" listing along with everything else. 
That's really the main difference that I see.
And if you were notified that your posts on blogs had been quoted it might be even better. (I think I get notified about nearly everything, but I'm not notified about this)
I would also like to have a different icon for blogs you've commented in while in thread view (similar to that which we have in the rest of the forum).


----------

